# Hello, I'm new - have a thin endometrium ~



## tizzywizz

Hi everyone, 

I'm new to the board and am happy to have found you!

Have just completed one failed cycle of IUI.  My main concern is that of a thin endometrium - generally only getting to 7mm  

Would love to hear from anyone with experince of this - good and bad!

Looking forward to getting to know peeps.

xx


----------



## Jennifer

Hi tizzywizz

Welcome to FF 

Sorry I can't help with your question but wanted to say  and wish you lots of luck in your journey 

Love
Jennifer xx xx


----------



## tizzywizz

THanks Jennifer, and can I just say what huggable bubbies you have! 

xxx


----------



## bali

Hi tizzywizz,

Welcome to FF.  Sorry, i can't help you about your question but wanted to welcome you and to say hi.  FF has been really great for me since i found it.  I've made many friends and its a great source of information.  Good luck on your journey love Bali x


----------



## DizziSquirrel

& Welcome to FF tizzywizz
 

 for your failed IUI hun 
As to the thin endometrium 
Have you read about viagra being used to treat inadequte endo lining  try a site search/google.
You could also ask about being given progesterone injections to help thicken the lining.

I am going to leave you a link to the IUI board there are a few sticky topics that may be helpful to read, 
CLICK HERE

You may also want to check out the location boards and find/post on your home town 

Wishing you Friendship  &   


We also have a great chatroom (check the index for themed chats)
It is often good to talk to people who understand what you are going through 

*Every Friday Night from 8pm to 9pm is NEWBIE NIGHT* Miss TC and Kate or I will be in there to help you use the chatroom, answer any questions, etc.

If you can't make it on Friday night, just send one of us a personal message and we will meet you in there at a prearranged time for a short "one2one" session to show you the ropes 

For more info on Newbie Night  
*CLICK HERE**



~Dizzi~
*


----------



## Kamac80

Hi tizzywizz and welcome to the site 

Sorry to hear of your problems with trying for a baby but you have come to a fantastic site for advice and support and you have been left some great links to try.

Good luck with everything

Kate xx​


----------



## tizzywizz

Hi guys,

Thanks again for the warm welcome and the great links! 

Have made lots of progress in last week, having seen my consultant for follow/up and also spoken to an acupuncturist.

I am moving on to IVF now but will be preceding that with oestrogen therapy and acupuncture.

Feeling much more positive!

BD to all of us who need it!  

x


----------



## MAL.

Hello,

I am also new to this site and this is my first reply to a post! I wanted to say that I read a story last year about a woman who had been trying for a baby for years and she tried Viagra to thicken her endometrium (on advice from her Dr) and she went on to have twins on her first attempt. I think it might be worth doing a little bit of research and asking your Dr about it.
I have had a little look round on the internet and found this link http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/health/688614.stm which has some info.

I wish you all the luck in the world on your journey  
/links


----------



## tizzywizz

Hi Twinks,

Congratulations on your first reply!  How are you finding navigating round FF - there's so much support here isn't there.  

Thanks for the link .  I was aware of the viagra, talked to my consultant and he says viagra suppositries arent available in this country   There is a plan for me to have oestrogen and progesterone therapy with baby aspirin before starting IVF though.

Had a few more diagnostics and the good news is although its on the thinner side all the results are normal - normal shape, doppler shows good blood flow and endrometrial biopsy was normal, so it might just be one of those things  

Anyway, welcome to FF and I wish you every luck with your journey!


----------



## MAL.

Hello tizzywizz,

I am finding this site really useful. It is lovely to talk to people that have an understanding of what I am going through. I am glad things are looking good for you. When do you start IVF? With me being new I sometimes struggle with the terminology so I do apologise!


----------



## tizzywizz

Hi Twinks,

IVF hopefully 2-3 months away now.


How about you, what brings you to these wonderful boards!


----------



## MAL.

Hello,

We have been trying for a baby for 8 years now, I have had 2 years of investigations and this week I have found out that we are being referred for IVF and we should get an appointment in the next 3-6 months and then things should move more quickly. It is strange after all this time that we might be getting closer to our dream! I understand that it might not work but it is such a relief to finally be doing something and having a little bit of hope!   


Me and my husband are very private people and no one knows that we have been trying and that we will be going for IVF so this website is a godsend!

How long have you been trying?


----------



## tizzywizz

Hiya Twinks,

First things first:

 to you!

8 years is a long time but you could just be turning a corner now - so here's hoping!

I started ttc last year under NHS, ended up a tad frustrated and have started again this year privately.  Just completed one cycle IUI and am now moving on swiftly to IVF.  I feel fairly positive at the moment and am just paving the way with lots of info and like you trying to become part of a support network - though Im finding it harder and harder not to let on what's going on to nearest and dearest!

What's your secret to not giving the game away, lol?

x


----------



## France

Hello,

I face the same problem with my lining. Usually around 8mm even with oestrogen and aspegic baby (2 DE BPN).

I also had acupuncture and it helps a little bit.


----------



## tizzywizz

Hi France,

I'm told that 8-9mm is still ok and my centre will consider IVF with a minimum of 7mm.  is aspegic baby aspirin?

I'm glad you found acup[uncture helpful, I had my first session last night and it was really potent - I felt a lot of sensation along my arms, up to my shoulders and felt droswy.  Slept like a log last night too.  All quite strange but I am hopefull!

Have you had any tests done on your lining?  I've hjad some and they were all normal, so it might just be the way I am.

What is happening next for you?

TC

Tizzy


----------



## catt

Hello Tizzywizz,

I'm new here today and I just posted a new topic re thin endometrium without having seen your post. I have this problem and you are the first person I have 'spoken' to who has this to.

After ICSI I had 12 embryos but couldn't do a transfer at that time due to OHSS. I don't have regular periods (unexplained - maybe due to bit of PCOS on right ovary?) so had to just wait for next one to start process for transfer. However, each time I restarted the drugs (Prognova etc) my endometrium was only getting to 5mm at most. The Doc didn't know much about this and looking on internet didn't give me many answers. Can be linked to thyroid but a test showed mine was normal. So, basically my Doc tried a combination of drugs he thought might work. Also, he recommended Viagra. 

There isn't a lot of research re this, mainly American articles, and some clinics won't use it as a result but I wanted to anyway. My Doc didn't seem overly concerned either as long as I stopped it when transfer was done. It is said that it is better for females to take viagra in pessary form but it was really expensive to get this and I opted for pills to start. The reason for taking viagra is based on it increasing blood flow to your uterus (it has no effect on libido in women!). So I took the viagra pills but also gonal-f injections and cetratide injections at highest dose. I also went for acupuncture but only while taking these drugs (due to overall cost of everything). We are at this point going private so cost is considerable. The first time I did this my endometrium got to 8mm after 15 days - had transfer but it was negative, second time (just in Feb there) got to 8mm in 7 days. Again transfer negative. We have one more go then will start NHS. The Doc at NHS told me they will do transfer at 6mm but everything I have read and my current Doc has said at least 8mm is the desired thickness. 10mm is the ideal but I have never got beyond 8 and to be honest I am pleased with this as I never thought I'd get there.

I have found out that the NHS hospital I will (hopefully not!) go to will make up viagra in pessary form so I will try this there. But there is no way of knowing if it is the viagra that is making the difference or the drugs (it is an unusual combination regime and dose) or the acupuncture but I'm not going to eliminate one to find out in case it affects me getting to the magic 8mm.

There is masses of info on endometriosis but so little on this as it seems to be relatively rare or there is not enough research on this. 

Let me know if there is anything else I can help you with and of course if you find anything out as it's been really difficult not having anyone to talk to who can understand this.

Thanks.


----------



## tizzywizz

Supergran,

Thank you so much for your reply and welcome to FF Supergran!  I hope you are finding it as welcoming and helpful as I am.

Thank yoiu for sharing your story - and congratulations, an increase from 5mm to 8mm is a big improvement!  My treating centre (also private at mo, not had any nhs ivf yet) says they will transfer at 7mm but 8-9 is more ideal - so some room for flexibility there.

I specifically asked re the viagra suppositries and was told that they were not available in this country!  Was it your doctor who offered to make the pills into suppositries for you?  I wonder how I might be able to arrange something like that?

At the moment all my results are normal - normal biopsy, normal doppler scan, normal appearance.  Like you though, if there is any improvement I wont know whether its the high dose oestrogen and baby aspirin or the acupuncture that makes the difference - and wont want to try a process of elimination!

Here's hoping that you are third time lucky on the transfer - when will it be?

PS In my research Ive not come across a link between thin endom and thyroid - do you have a link?  I do actually have an underactive thyroid - treating with thyroxine and normal bloods now.

Hope to hear more from you soon!

Tx


----------



## londonlou

Hi Tizzy,

welcome to FF! I have exactly the same problem as you. When I did natural IUI my lining rarely got above 7mm. At times it was 5.9mm. The following things worked for me. Viagra suppositories and aspirin definitely worked. I achieved 11mm on my last IVF. On one IUI I took aspirin which seemed to improve things and I was given extra HCG shots in the 2ww to boost the lining. It seems my lining problems are overcome on medicated cycles where my cycle is overidden and the lining has a chance to build up. If you have any other questions feel free to ask.

where are you doing treatment?

Lou
x



tizzywizz said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I'm new to the board and am happy to have found you!
> 
> Have just completed one failed cycle of IUI. My main concern is that of a thin endometrium - generally only getting to 7mm
> 
> Would love to hear from anyone with experince of this - good and bad!
> 
> Looking forward to getting to know peeps.
> 
> xx


----------



## tizzywizz

Hi LondonLu,

Thank you so much for sharing!

We are in a similar situation!  Me 35, DP 37 - together 10-11 years.    TTC since Beg 2005-2006.  I should write this in my signature really  

So far the plan is - start higy dose oestrogen patches and acupuncture for 2 months before first IVF cycle.  I asked about viagra suppositries and doc said "not available in this country" - so please tell me how you have managed to arrange this and in what way your doctor was involved (did he prescribe it?).

So far doppler normal and endo biopsy also normal.

Ooo btw I am at ACU London.  What about you? 

Have you tried anything nutritionally?

PLease keep in touch!

LOts of BD to you!

  Tx


----------



## caline

Hello Tizzy

Welcom to FF. Sorry to hear about your IUI but you have found somewhere to share the joys and pains of Tx. Can't help you with the thin lining as my problem is actually the opposite. Too thick - a whopping 22mm. There is a huge debate as to 'how thin is too thin and how thick is too thick'. Different centers seem to have different opinions and can vary by a few mm. 
I need to update my signature but my ttc story is 1 cycle of stimulation and 2 cycles IUI - all BFN. Got my first cycle of IVF end of April.

Lots of luck with your tx plans.


   

Caline x


----------



## tizzywizz

HI Caline,

Thanks for stopping by  

Sorry to hear you are having some endo issues too - would be nice if we could find that happy medium between 7mm and 22!!  Is there any treatment for a thick womb?

Very best of luck for IVF this month!

 

T x


----------



## caline

Hi Tizzy

The standard tx for thick lining is to do a D+C (sometimes called a scrape). Normally it is expected that the lining won't grow back for at least 6 months.Unfortunately, mine grows back in 3 weeks,so not enough time to get the IVF done. Also, progesterone but again I didn't respond. I was really interested to read about viagra as a possible tx for you. 
The news is good at the moment as I have responded to a down regging protocol and for the first time in 3 yrs I have a thin lining. I don''t know how the exact measurement but my Dr was happy enough to schedule the IVF.

Best of luck   

Caline x


----------



## tizzywizz

Clownfish and LondonLou,

Hi guys I hope you are doing well.  Its a while since you both posted but it would be great to get some tips on where to obtain viagra pessaries, as this is still in the back of mind since reading you.

BD to you both

Tizz


----------

